# What kind of Diamond Rhom?



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, I just got this new rhom 2 days ago and I want to know what kind of rhom is it?
I am pretty sure it's a Diamond rhom, but isn't there many different diamond rhom? gold, blue, etc??
Sorry about the bad quality of the picture, my camera is down so I took the picture using my cell~~
He does have a remarkable black mark besides gill plate ( just like manny) it doesn't really show in the picture tho


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

1,000% pink diamond


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Tango374 said:


> 1,000% pink diamond


Pink Diamond rhom, how do they looks like, u got a picture? thanks~~


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

where did u purchase this from?


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

italianstylzzz said:


> where did u purchase this from?


The Dragon place in China Town Mississauga~~


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

white_blue_grey said:


> where did u purchase this from?


The Dragon place in China Town Mississauga~~:nod:
[/quote]

well if its the one im thinking about, with the pale looking white body, its a guyana rhom


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Dude, I dont get you at all. You ask around for Piranhas then you are selling them all and now you got another one. Retarded IMO

Its a Rhom, plain and simple. Can't tell if its even a diamond variety by that picture.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

ksls said:


> Dude, I dont get you at all. You ask around for Piranhas then you are selling them all and now you got another one. Retarded IMO
> 
> Its a Rhom, plain and simple. Can't tell if its even a diamond variety by that picture.


i know right? they aren't baseball cards.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

ksls said:


> Dude, I dont get you at all. You ask around for Piranhas then you are selling them all and now you got another one. Retarded IMO
> 
> Its a Rhom, plain and simple. Can't tell if its even a diamond variety by that picture.


Well, I buy all of them because I like them all, and I have to let them go because my land lord wont let me keep many tanks~~
Don't act like a bitch and judge others here~~


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

white_blue_grey said:


> Dude, I dont get you at all. You ask around for Piranhas then you are selling them all and now you got another one. Retarded IMO
> 
> Its a Rhom, plain and simple. Can't tell if its even a diamond variety by that picture.


Well, I buy all of them because I like them all, and I have to let them go because my land lord wont let me keep many tanks~~
Don't act like a bitch and judge others here~~








[/quote]

Well i think she is just stating the obvious, you been trying to sell a bunch of fish, and you buy this one? doesnt make sense. you bought an elong and after few days up for sale. Along with alot of people on here, we just dont get what the hell your doing thats all? You do more harm to the fish buy switching up tanks and not really giving it a proper home. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

FOOOOOD FIIIIIGHT!!!

srry


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe he gets bored with it....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I dunno man..he bough my manny like 2 weeks ago and its up for sale... i just hope it goes to a nice permanent home.


----------



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

italianstylzzz said:


> where did u purchase this from?


what street is dragon place in china town on???


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

paulranha87 said:


> where did u purchase this from?


what street is dragon place in china town on???
[/quote]
888 Dundas St , Mississauga


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

white_blue_grey said:


> Dude, I dont get you at all. You ask around for Piranhas then you are selling them all and now you got another one. Retarded IMO
> 
> Its a Rhom, plain and simple. Can't tell if its even a diamond variety by that picture.


Well, I buy all of them because I like them all, and I have to let them go because my land lord wont let me keep many tanks~~
Don't act like a bitch and judge others here~~








[/quote]

I am just stating the obvious. If you cant keep them, then dont buy them. Like most of us on here we treat our fish like we would any other pet we have, sometimes better!! LMAO

So I for one hate to see someone buy them and then immediately sell them a week or two later. Its not fair to the fish and can cause more harm than good. Do your research BEFORE you impulse buy, know what you are getting and whether or not you can keep it.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

italianstylzzz said:


> Dude, I dont get you at all. You ask around for Piranhas then you are selling them all and now you got another one. Retarded IMO
> 
> Its a Rhom, plain and simple. Can't tell if its even a diamond variety by that picture.


Well, I buy all of them because I like them all, and I have to let them go because my land lord wont let me keep many tanks~~
Don't act like a bitch and judge others here~~








[/quote]

I am just stating the obvious. If you cant keep them, then dont buy them. Like most of us on here we treat our fish like we would any other pet we have, sometimes better!! LMAO

So I for one hate to see someone buy them and then immediately sell them a week or two later. Its not fair to the fish and can cause more harm than good. Do your research BEFORE you impulse buy, know what you are getting and whether or not you can keep it.
[/quote]
well, if u just want to state your obvious, please at least keep your manner and don't act like retard~~


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I have been nothing but polite. It is you who has taken this to a whole new level of immaturity. I don't take you serious as a piranha owner or keeper. You get them so you can tell everyone about your newest addition and when that fizzles out and has been quickly forgotten you sell them and move on to the next.

You can write all the responses you wish. I am done with this conversation.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

shame on you for calling her a B!TCH, even if it was indirect...
i have a feeling this thread will be closed soon.

ID COMPLETE S. RHOMBEUS


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

ya, totally stupid....


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

ksls said:


> I have been nothing but polite. It is you who has taken this to a whole new level of immaturity. I don't take you serious as a piranha owner or keeper. You get them so you can tell everyone about your newest addition and when that fizzles out and has been quickly forgotten you sell them and move on to the next.
> 
> You can write all the responses you wish. I am done with this conversation.


Well, you are the one started this by calling me retard ( Does that consider as polite as you mentioned?) ~~and I am not buying all the fish to show off here because I have not posted any picture of all my fish besides selling them~~


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dragons got alot of P's right now including red and yellow pirays, reds and Rhoms all which I would love but don't have room for so I don't buy them.

Ksls is right don't hate on her just because you impulse buy


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Dragons got alot of P's right now including red and yellow pirays, reds and Rhoms all which I would love but don't have room for so I don't buy them.
> 
> Ksls is right don't hate on her just because you impulse buy


I know impulse buy isn't that right, but I don't deserve someone rude at me for that~~do I?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

To be fair she didnt call you retarded she called the fact that you buying and selling fish (which also agreed is wrong) retarded.

To be perfectly honest I didn't want to put my manny in a halfway house if I knew that you were gonna keep him for two weeks and then send him off to who knows where I would have kept him and sold him to someone else like i did for my geryi.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Trigga said:


> To be fair she didnt call you retarded she called the fact that you buying and selling fish (which also agreed is wrong) retarded.
> 
> To be perfectly honest I didn't want to put my manny in a halfway house if I knew that you were gonna keep him for two weeks and then send him off to who knows where I would have kept him and sold him to someone else like i did for my geryi.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Ya you shoulda sold the manny to the ***.... damn you.... lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

***?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

lol maybe thats why we dont have more ladies on this site....


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Trigga said:


> ***?


Ya... the italian guy...."***"....lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i have no clue who your talking about









I had a few replies but this guy couldnt come till sunday and he even put down a down payment. So i thought he really wanted it and wasnt gonna sell it. Guess i was wrong.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Trigga said:


> i have no clue who your talking about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you dont mind me asking how much did you sell him for?


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Italian guy = ME


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

italianstylzzz said:


> Italian guy = ME


OH lol you shoulda came and scooped him up as soon as i put it up man it was up there for a few days before this guy put a down payment.

fett529 i sold him for $150


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Easy all! Opinions are noted by now I'm sure. It's his money, his purchase and his fish! Buying and reselling certainly isn't the most unethical thing ever done by P keepers by a longshot. Stick to the topic please! You're not selling to any sushi-bars are ya?


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Easy all! Opinions are noted by now I'm sure. It's his money, his purchase and his fish! Buying and reselling certainly isn't the most unethical thing ever done by P keepers by a longshot. Stick to the topic please! You're not selling to any sushi-bars are ya?


Thank you, finally, someone got a point here~~
yea, I am not gonna sell them to sushi-bar, that got be too costly, haha
and I am not gonna go low ball for my fish, if no one wants them, I would give them to my friends~~


----------

